# Dovetailer



## Shakespeare (27 Mar 2011)

Hi all, Looking to buy my first ' Dovetailer ' jig. Has anyone out there got any advice please as to what I need to start with. Please, not too expensive. :lol:


----------



## Chems (27 Mar 2011)

Well there's two types, the fixed width jigs that just do one width and you have to size your board to make sure you don't get the tails ending in the wrong place, Mailee has one and he says its really good, I think its the dakota one from rutlands and its cheap.

The other type is variable, I had one of these, the leigh jig. It was immensely complex to get working to begin with but gave excellent results. But the results also depended on how good your router was, cutters and what type of wood your using.

PS I think you meant to post this is Buying Advice & Tool Reviews. Perhaps a mod will move it in there for you?


----------



## Shakespeare (27 Mar 2011)

Thank you for that Chems. Sorry the thread's in the wrong area, still finding my way around. Advice and experience is always good . =D> 

Regards

Baz


----------



## Chems (27 Mar 2011)

This is the one that Mailee has and recommends:

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-po ... il-systems


----------



## mailee (28 Mar 2011)

Yep, Chems is right. That is the one I use and find it a brilliant piece of kit. Admittedly it can only perform through dovetails of even spacing but that is fine for what I want. (Most customers wouldn't have a clue what sort of davetails they are anyway) It is very easy to set up and use and gives first class results. I also have one of the 'cheap' Axmisnter type of jigs that cuts blind dovetails but it takes so much setting up it is hardly worth it. (I can cut a full drawer set with the Dakota one in the time it takes me to set up the other machine. HTH. :wink:


----------



## Shane (28 Mar 2011)

mailee":311xrbp6 said:


> I also have one of the 'cheap' Axmisnter type of jigs that cuts blind dovetails but it takes so much setting up it is hardly worth it. (I can cut a full drawer set with the Dakota one in the time it takes me to set up the other machine. HTH. :wink:



Also personally I think the through dovetails produced by the rutlands jig look 100% better then those evenly spaced half lap dovetails, I've never liked them, I think they look cheap (imo)


----------



## Shakespeare (28 Mar 2011)

Well I must admit, after reading about this jig, it certainly looks, and after the recommendation, seems to be the way to go. I did look on the website, and found another one that 'looks' good, it's the DKL35 for £87.95 + extra for the cutter, roughly the same price as the one you are both recommending. Do you think that they would both give the same performance. Please remember though, I'm a complete beginner to Dovetailing.

Regards and thanks

Barry ( Baz ) =D>


----------



## mailee (28 Mar 2011)

NO Barry, a definite NO! That is the other dovetail jig I have and although it works it is a pain in the backside to set up! The first one you looked at on that sie is the one you want. It is easy to set up and use and will give you perfect dovetails every time. I have the small version of it which is about 15" long but with some careful measuring you can use it for any length. I recently built a toybox using this jig for all four corners. It does need you to make a block to mount the jig on but this is an easy task that takes very little time and once done is set ready for dovetailing. I have two routers with one of the cutters in each to save time but it is no problem to change cutters for the tails and pins. This jig is simplicity in itself and you will be cutting perfect dovetails in no time. I can guarantee you will still be setting the other one up. 
Here is the jig in use





And this is the toybox I used it on, (You can see what sort of joints it makes.




HTH. :wink:


----------



## Shakespeare (29 Mar 2011)

Mailee, =D> Brilliant, just the advice I was searching for, you're a gent. The website shows the jig out of stock at the moment, so I think I'll give them a ring for some delivery information etc.
Many thanks , have a nice day

Regards


Baz =D>


----------



## Mcluma (29 Mar 2011)

I think you are better of with the trend dovetail jig, all is in there, nothing to make, just set up and go (trend jig DJ300)

if price is an isue, look for a used one


----------



## Richard D (29 Mar 2011)

Not what Barry wants to hear, but I'm going to weigh in with a recommendation for the Woodrat. Stupidly expensive, it takes up valuable workshop space and it can be tricky to learn to use right (I turned the air blue for a couple of days), but once you've cracked it it makes superb dovetails - and can do a whole lot more. 

I use mine as a poor man's router table, so the workshop space issue is a plus (it takes up less space than a proper router table, although it can't do quite as much); I can live without a router table, I'm not sure I could manage without the rat. After my table saw, it's the most used bit of kit in my little garage workshop.


----------



## studders (29 Mar 2011)

Shakespeare":3m03pjji said:


> I did look on the website, and found another one that 'looks' good, it's the DKL35 for £87.95 + extra for the cutter, roughly the same price as the one you are both recommending.
> 
> Regards and thanks
> 
> Barry ( Baz ) =D>


How much ??? They are taking the p surely? I've seen them cheaper than this too.


----------



## Stoday (30 Mar 2011)

Bidding's standing at £117 for a full sized Woodrat on Ebay just now.


----------



## Shakespeare (30 Mar 2011)

Well, I've made a decision, I'm going to follow Mailee's advice, so,I'm going for the Dakota,15" version, but unfortunately, they are out of stock at the moment, and won't be available until the end of April, but I've put the order in anyway. This will give me time to collect some wood for the sacrifice. If something comes up between now and then, I can always cancel the ordered Dakota, as agreed by the Rutlands staff. The unit hasn't been paid for yet, so no problem with cancellation.
Great advice so far, really pleased.

Baz =D>


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Apr 2011)

mailee":5bozg65g said:


> Yep, Chems is right. That is the one I use and find it a brilliant piece of kit. Admittedly it can only perform through dovetails of even spacing but that is fine for what I want. (Most customers wouldn't have a clue what sort of davetails they are anyway) It is very easy to set up and use and gives first class results. I also have one of the 'cheap' Axmisnter type of jigs that cuts blind dovetails but it takes so much setting up it is hardly worth it. (I can cut a full drawer set with the Dakota one in the time it takes me to set up the other machine. HTH. :wink:



Very similar to the Keller Jig. Bigger though and a lot less expensive. I use the Keller at one time, for run of the mill stuff, and I'll probably use it for my kitchen drawers, and plant the fronts. . 

As Mailee says, most 'customers' see a nice dovetail, and they accept it for what it is, not really knowing or caring how it was cut. Neither does the drawer or carcass I fancy. A dovetail is a dovetail, however it's cut and if it's tight and looks tidy, it does the job. In fact it will usually do the job if it has more gaps than a goblin's teeth. Of course, for good work, it's all a matter of pride to the maker, I suppose. 

John


----------

